# 24' ford V10 on lpg



## sjl28red (Jun 23, 2005)

anyone got one,and do you really get around 20mpg?


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

I've got one similar but not a V10 and it hasn't got an LPG conversion (yet). You could expect to get around 18 to 22 mpg depending on your driving style. With regards the V10. I have heard they are prone to blowing pugs out of the head. The newer ones I believe have been sorted. But the older ones had plugs with only 4 threads holding it in the head. As the V10 is a pretty high revving engine. It tended to blow out the plugs. Just a thought if you are considering buying. Make some enquiries first. *IMO*. :wink:


----------

